# DS #2002: Professor Layton and the Curious Village (USA)



## tempBOT (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-2845^^Contributed by TPi​


----------



## El-ahrairah (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh snap, I hope it's as good as everyone says.

*Edit* If the rest of the game is as charming as the opening sequence and first puzzle, then I'm in for a treat!


----------



## AndreXL (Feb 9, 2008)

At long last, it's finally released!


----------



## extended (Feb 9, 2008)

Wa-hey! Nothing more to add, really, except that I'll be playing this soon


----------



## assassinz (Feb 9, 2008)

So this is out at stores already? I might go get a copy today then.


----------



## kirbydre (Feb 9, 2008)

I believe it comes out Sunday, Assassiz.


----------



## DoS (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow, amazing! Have been looking forward to this! Though I can't find it =/


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 9, 2008)

Crap. My sister has my the DS at home. I can't play this.


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 9, 2008)

Should be a good way to spend a Sunday.


----------



## Euronymous (Feb 9, 2008)

AT LONG LAST


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Feb 9, 2008)

oshit, no sleep tonight!


----------



## Chotaz (Feb 9, 2008)

What is so good about this game that makes everyone want it?

Personally i've just came from playing it and I haven't found it any funny, entretainer :\


----------



## MaHe (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> oshit, no sleep tonight!


My thoughts exactly. I was just about to go to sleep, and just checked GBAtemp, just in case.
No sleep tonight.


----------



## Jax (Feb 9, 2008)

Finally! This better be good...


----------



## Rayder (Feb 9, 2008)

Guess I'll see for myself what all the hype was about.


I can say this though....solving various puzzles doesn't sound all that interesting to me, but I'll try it anyway.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 9, 2008)

I wasn't expecting this so soon.. great!


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 9, 2008)

Hurray for early releases!! I've been waiting this games FOR MONTHS... It's finally here... :')


----------



## Euronymous (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I can say this though....solving various puzzles doesn't sound all that interesting to me, but I'll try it anyway.


How does it feel to be a retard


----------



## pkprostudio (Feb 10, 2008)

WOOHOO! And a day early. I was expecting it, but didn't know it's going to be early. Another good game to keep me busy till Apollo Justice.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 10, 2008)

Cool. My wife's been dying to play this game. I was expecting it today, though, since GoNintendo was reporting yesterday that stores were already selling it. I'll probably check it out, too, but I'm not usually one for this sort of thing. But it's Level-5, so I gotta at least give it a go.


----------



## test84 (Feb 10, 2008)

WOW! IT CAME OUT?!


----------



## Truliche (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(test84 @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> WOW! IT CAME OUT?!



If you are Japanese why would this interest you? Layton (and several sequels) have been released there for quite some time now.


----------



## engruzii (Feb 10, 2008)

Really liked the game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





& don't know why but i have a feeling that after i finish this game i won't be able to wait for the 2nd part to be released in english

oh well back to the game


----------



## Talaria (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Truliche @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Feb 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! IT CAME OUT?!
> ...




Btw he's not Japanese or in Japan

A bit iffy about this, what type of puzzles does this revolve around? Repetitive? Might give it a try but I think I will just hold out for Apollo Justice.


----------



## Masked (Feb 10, 2008)

This is definitely a valid solution to this puzzle.


----------



## anime_junkie (Feb 10, 2008)

Sweet! Not on a certain news site yet, though. I still found it, so I will be trying it soon... after I finish PW: T&T.


----------



## Sykoex (Feb 10, 2008)

The atmosphere of this game might seem like  a weird departure for level-5, but the music and french theme is really reminiscent of Dark Cloud 2.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Feb 10, 2008)

At last a release that may be worth.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Loved the game style.. great quality videos and voice acting.. 
And finally a game with some puzzles that make you think!


----------



## Jhongerkong (Feb 10, 2008)

Needs more objection


----------



## m3rox (Feb 10, 2008)

I felt shame while playing this...

For the simple fact that it feels like a little kids game.


----------



## asher (Feb 10, 2008)

Crashes after 3rd puzzle with scsd trying compatibility low and no restart in a minute


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(m3rox @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> I felt shame while playing this...
> 
> For the simple fact that it feels like a little kids game.



I felt shame for taking so much time to solve that clock puzzle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That is definitely not for little kids


----------



## DrKupo (Feb 10, 2008)

Working on g6 real, like all games.


----------



## asher (Feb 10, 2008)

Supercard SD settings

Compatibility LOW

NO RESTART 

(i dont know which one was making the game crash)

now it doesnt crash.




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Working on g6 real, like all games.



yeah my Supercard too.. also works on my gba micro.


----------



## fishsticks (Feb 10, 2008)

can this be played with the buttons? my styli have finally all went missing, and haven't the chance to replace them.


----------



## SaltyDog (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice early release, that always satisfies. Now, I can't wait for the next one to get released


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(fishsticks @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> can this be played with the buttons? my styli have finally all went missing, and haven't the chance to replace them.



You need a stylus for the puzzles, just use any stick you can find, a pen even [with a cap on it, or with the pen tip withdrawn inside].


----------



## Masked (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(asher @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> Supercard SD settings
> 
> Compatibility LOW
> 
> ...



Worked fine trimmed with the default settings for me on my SCSD with the newest firmware and patching software.


----------



## martin88 (Feb 10, 2008)

Just tried this, working fine on EZFlash IV.

I like the art style in this game. And the puzzles.


----------



## Demi (Feb 10, 2008)

There is a puzzle for download on WiFi already. The classic "make 5 squares into 4" matchbook puzzle. Supposed to be weekly puzzles.


----------



## Popin (Feb 10, 2008)

Sweet Beans! I hope this game lives up to what everyone has said about it.


----------



## Jundeezy (Feb 10, 2008)

SWEEEEET!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  Can't wait to play.


----------



## chalupa (Feb 10, 2008)

I've been trying to download this for 2 hours now but it keeps getting interupted := (


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Feb 10, 2008)

If you're having crashes just take everything on your card and put it in a temp folder on your HD then delete the card clean. 

This is a simple reformat method that should stop crashing. 

I'm loving the game so far at chapter 2. Great puzzles and presentation.


----------



## ehrgeiz22 (Feb 10, 2008)

how come I can't get that stupid candle one.. lol;;

edit: n/m I got it lol


----------



## Outrager (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm using my M3SD and some of the sentences will end with a 'w'.
Like this. w


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 10, 2008)

Yay, I've been waiting for this.


----------



## ragnavatar (Feb 10, 2008)

could someone good enough to spoil me the answer to the digital clock thingy?

plssss....


----------



## Demi (Feb 10, 2008)

There is a guide on GameFAQs that has the answers to the puzzles


----------



## Truliche (Feb 10, 2008)

ragnavatar: Input 34 and then the game will tell you the detailed solution if you are interested.


----------



## martin88 (Feb 10, 2008)

You might want to put a spoiler tag, Truliche.


----------



## jaz (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(SomeGuyGG @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(fishsticks @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > can this be played with the buttons? my styli have finally all went missing, and haven't the chance to replace them.
> ...



Please don't, you'll probably end up permanently damaging the screen. Ever wonder why they have the soft bit at the end of the stylus for?


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 10, 2008)

Shit, I decided not to get any new games until I finish the ones I already have, then this comes out.


----------



## Talaria (Feb 10, 2008)

Loving this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Looks childish but the puzzle can be really hard at times and you feel dumb after you figure it out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Loved the candle one, I spent like an hour on it. Can't wait for the sequels.

Edit- And on an off note 

^^
^^ NZ triple post


----------



## ImperialX (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes! It's finally here, and Apollo Justice is just around the corner. I think I won't be sleeping tonight.


----------



## Jei (Feb 10, 2008)

Omfg, it's impressive that the good games always get 'released' in like... every day I'm off the computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least now I have something nice to cover the last space left on the MicroSd until I finish more games


----------



## Jaejae (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> Loving this gameÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NZ triple post is awesome.


----------



## gbands (Feb 10, 2008)

finally! i thought it was going to be dumped earlier since some stores released them earlier.


----------



## DespizingU (Feb 10, 2008)

Finally! I've been waiting on this for a few weeks.


----------



## enigmaindex (Feb 10, 2008)

Great, awesome when you get a corrupted a file when you try to unrar it >.


----------



## linFox (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Outrager @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I'm using my M3SD and some of the sentences will end with a 'w'.
> Like this. w


----------



## UchihaE (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(linFox @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Outrager @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm using my M3SD and some of the sentences will end with a 'w'.
> > Like this. w


----------



## Schaapje82 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hoorah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Hope it is as good as I'm expecting it to be.


----------



## Sudo (Feb 10, 2008)

No problems here using an R4.


----------



## funem (Feb 10, 2008)

As expected this works on my M3 real....

Great game I love puzzles and the whole package is so well done.

Going to be playing this for quite a while I think.


----------



## test84 (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(chalupa @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I've been trying to download this for 2 hours now but it keeps getting interupted := (



its exactly 11 hours that I'm spending and its getting disconnected again and again.
damn non-resumable download servers, DAMN.


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Sykoex @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> The atmosphere of this game might seem likeÂ a weird departure for level-5, but the music and french theme is really reminiscent of Dark Cloud 2.
> 
> 
> cool, i love the dark cloud series
> ...



hah! try living in europe, then you will see how it feels to wait for a game release!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 10, 2008)

This is a very good game! Would be nice if other games got sold early.


----------



## flipgalrn (Feb 10, 2008)

Okay this is so addicting!!! One of the better releases!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm Ready! I'm Ready!


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 10, 2008)

I hope this will be as good as I think it will be


----------



## haures (Feb 10, 2008)

doesn't work on my SCL rumble... soft. 2.58 firmare... mmm don't know. Any help? :'(


----------



## canli (Feb 10, 2008)

it crashes a lot with my SC one micro SD..


----------



## cutterjohn (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Hadrian @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> This is a very good game! Would be nice if other games got sold early.


It probably only got sold early because of all the crappy games that have been released since December...


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 10, 2008)

has anyone got any clues for the alphabet puzzle in the mansion? the one that the little boy has to do.

edit: solved it, the name of the actual puzzle is the main thing that gave it away...


----------



## Beelzebozo (Feb 10, 2008)

Finally ! I've been waiting for a decent puzzle game for some time now...


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 10, 2008)

must try this one!
looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yummy


----------



## Sil3n7 (Feb 10, 2008)

wheres the 12th puzzle?


----------



## Lumstar (Feb 10, 2008)

Finally something decent. One that isn't a pet sim, or more Bomberman and Spider-Man.

I've kept track. There's already 5 of the latter on DS, and at least 2 others for it our favorite webslinger appears in.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 10, 2008)

Found a hidden puzzle.. and it's numbered 112! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lot's of puzzles to be solved there.. some of them very cool to impress your friends XP


----------



## jenngcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Great game.  Not really groundbreaking, but wrapping a point and click adventure over these puzzles adds a lot to it.  The presentation is top notch.

I remember encountering many of these types of puzzles in that stinker of a game called Mindstorm (also on DS).  I had to suffer through the bad (or should I say unplayable) 'brain' portion of that game (MIndstorm) to get those puzzles.

Hopefully, this will sell, and more point-and-click adventures will show up on the system.   The DS is really apt for these kind of games.  Just hoping, they will be new, innovative, and fun not rehashes of old PC games like Myst...


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 10, 2008)

Some puzzles are really easy while others are hard. I'm stuck on the one where you ahve to make four boxes into 3 by moving one match, #110

Solved it, it was a stupid answer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pbolmstedt (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> wheres the 12th puzzle?


Maybe finding the puzzle is part of the challenge?


----------



## Rulza (Feb 10, 2008)

This game is hard


----------



## HipN (Feb 10, 2008)

Thaat stupid digital clock one had me lost for half an hour until I noticed the "in a row" part.... ARGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mars (Feb 10, 2008)

Aargh, I'm stuck at puzzle 9, the one involving matches. Any clues as to how to solve it?

Anyway, this game is excellent. The puzzles are very clever. First good release in quite a while.


----------



## Greymatter (Feb 10, 2008)

cool, been waiting for this one.


----------



## lunatix (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm stuck on 4cubes into 3cubes by moving 1 match, don't get it at all.


----------



## HipN (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(lunatix @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I'm stuck on 4cubes into 3cubes by moving 1 match, don't get it at all.



Move the match that belongs to the middle cube


----------



## gh0ul (Feb 10, 2008)

wow. Didnt expect it at all. i thought "just another kiddie game adapted from another cartoon". Boy, am i wrong. The puzzles are actually kicking my ass and are really challenging. good stuff.


----------



## Akotan (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(gh0ul @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> The puzzles are actually kicking my ass and are really challenging. good stuff.



Your thoughts are the same as mine. I felt so retarded with some puzzle solutions... like the dog matches, the wind blowing candles puzzle and the clock number repetition. This game is hard! But surprisingly fun!


----------



## MaHe (Feb 10, 2008)

"Digital numbers" is kind of stupid.

Most of digital clocks I've seen used the 24-hour system anyways, but those I've seen with AM/PM used 00:21 in the mornings and 12:21 in the afternoons. I've spent three coins for useless advice and finally figured it out after two hours. I was angry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But still, it's just one small puzzle. I love this game, I'm a die-hard AJ fan, but now I actually think AJ can wait until I'm done with Professor Layton. A truly brilliant piece of gaming.


----------



## g.crow (Feb 10, 2008)

so whats the solution for the digital number game?
thx


----------



## Akotan (Feb 10, 2008)

This is really good!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> What? Professor Layton isn't even out yet, and you want more? Nintendo will give it to you. The final page of the instruction manual for Professor Layton and the Curious Village confirms that the next game in the series will come to the U.S.
> 
> In the Japanese version of the game, there's a secret password entry screen that can only be unlocked by playing the sequel, called Professor Layton And The Devil's Box in Japan.
> 
> ...



http://blog.wired.com/games/2008/02/professor-layto.html


----------



## evilcode (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone have an issue with the game saving?

I'm using DS-X and when I tried to start playing again today, my only option was New Game. I was on the third or fourth chapter and had been saving regularly...

Eep.


----------



## Truliche (Feb 10, 2008)

Hints are a gamble because many times (especially the first hint) is something painfully obvious or something you have already realized. Thankfully hint coins are a plenty.


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes. I've been waiting forever. Hope i can get a dump somewhere =P (Im not asking for one. So dont start flaming)

Where it says "Rom Size:512 MB"
Its actually 48.9 MB. Im downloading the game right now. 74%, didnt actually open the ZIP file yet though. Maybe there is like a readme txt or somthing. 

!Edit!
Nvm, its 64 MB! Just got a dump. Its great.


----------



## mad_golfer (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(evilcode @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> Anyone have an issue with the game saving?
> 
> I'm using DS-X and when I tried to start playing again today, my only option was New Game. I was on the third or fourth chapter and had been saving regularly...
> 
> Eep.



Yes, I had the same problem with saving on the *DS-X*!! But luckly I hadn't played that long before finding out. I did the *ARM7 fix *and it was able to save properly afterwards


----------



## Mike83 (Feb 10, 2008)

Started playing this before, just a little go, I ended up with my Brother and Dad trying to help work out that clock puzzle (we sure did take longer than any normal people should)

Great fun so far though.


----------



## evilcode (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(mad_golfer @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(evilcode @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have an issue with the game saving?
> ...




Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Gimmy (Feb 10, 2008)

This game is good!!!!!!
First let me tell all those who think the theme is too childish, it's NOT!, the theme is perfectly tailored for that game.
Apart from that, the riddles are good!, I played today with my friends and they give that game an A+++ grade!

IMO the plot is interesting and the gameplay rocks (and original)!


----------



## amishsexy (Feb 10, 2008)

what's the .rar password?


----------



## g.crow (Feb 10, 2008)

releases arent pw protected. whats pw protected is your p2p or rapidshare or whatever crap


----------



## ehrgeiz22 (Feb 10, 2008)

ugh, I can't get puzzle 46...the biggest star one...any help?


----------



## Feels Good Man (Feb 10, 2008)

Ahhh.... I love this game.

One of my favourite games on the DS =)


----------



## pkprostudio (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(ehrgeiz22 @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> ugh, I can't get puzzle 46...the biggest star one...any help?


Use the tree in the center as one of the star


----------



## ehrgeiz22 (Feb 10, 2008)

oooh, that's what those hints mean... lol

thanks


----------



## knocturnal (Feb 10, 2008)

I was so glad I checked GBATEMP before going to sleep so I could jump on this before the net went crazy trying to get it.  I've been waiting forever for this to be released in the states and I'm glad it's finally here.


----------



## gh0ul (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(knocturnal @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I was so glad I checked GBATEMP before going to sleep so I could jump on this before the net went crazy trying to get it.Â I've been waiting forever for this to be released in the states and I'm glad it's finally here.


Where did people hear all this hype? Ive never heard of this, not in magazeins, gaming sites, or anywhere. it only caught my attention cuz it appeared to me a kiddie game with 80 comments.


----------



## Chanser (Feb 11, 2008)

Check Neogaf. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Been looking forward to this game too!


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 11, 2008)

I need help with #42. I don't understand what I'm looking for here...I feel like I'm missing something simple. The one with the Camera and Case set.


----------



## legendofzash (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I need help with #42. I don't understand what I'm looking for here...I feel like I'm missing something simple. The one with the Camera and Case set.



Just think it through.  If the camera + the case cost = 310 dollars and camera costs 300 dollars more than the case, how much would the case be?

The case costs $5.00 and the camera costs $305.00.  Camera's 300 dollars more than the case and the case + the camera is 310 dollars.  =D  I was a bit stumped for a while too


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for that, but I don't understand where the 5 came from...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*And now I do, and I knew I would feel stupid in the long run. Thanks.


----------



## legendofzash (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> Thanks for that, but I don't understand where the 5 came from...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, that one kinda stumped me too.  I really don't like the "Draw this with one line" puzzles.  They're so random IMO...


----------



## jenngcia (Feb 11, 2008)

What's the currency you won for?  There are a few puzzles, where I got the answer wrong at least twice, and thus I earned less of those.  I wonder if it will affect the game later or not (ie Bad ending).  It made me think of whether to cheat (quit without saving and going back to the same puzzle (which you already know the answer to).

I guess, blazing through this game should not be a priority with this game, If you get stuck on one puzzle, turn off the game and come back to it later.  After all, looking up the answer in the Internet would defeat half the fun.  Only after you really are stumped should the Internet be considered.  There's a finite amount of puzzle (even with downloadable content), and the next good game is still sometime away... so must as well savor this as long as possible, one sip (puzzle) at a time.


----------



## blahman (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Shiro786 @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> Nice. Downloading as we speak. I've waited centuries for this game. Terrible. How Terrible NoA is. Someone should slap Reggie for being such a pompous president of Nintendo.



LOL. It sounds like reggie should slap you in the face instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Downloading the rom and then whinge

EDIT: Anyway, does any one get 'Z' and 'S' at the end of some of the game's dialogues?


----------



## Kamakazie (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(blahman @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> does any one get 'Z' and 'S' at the end of some of the game's dialogues?



I haven't seen anything like that.

Also this game is awesome.


----------



## MrKuenning (Feb 11, 2008)

Everything about this game is delivered well.

If only people would learn from its awsome example of a game. even the save menu feels solid.


----------



## linFox (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(blahman @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> does any one get 'Z' and 'S' at the end of some of the game's dialogues?


I get S's, and I think someone else in the thread got w's.

Real nice game, I needed a solid game like this (barely touched my DS for a while). Finished the story in about 15 hours and now just two puzzles away from finishing every one of them in the game (not forgetting the Wifi of course).


----------



## azotyp (Feb 11, 2008)

Very nice game, something like brain training (logicall minigames) but 100x more playable


----------



## Shelleeson (Feb 11, 2008)

a very nice game but i can't believe the clock puzzle is wrong.


----------



## SirDrake (Feb 11, 2008)

i love puzzle games

finally a decent one is out

hopefully some of them will make me


----------



## Gaisuto (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(linFox @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(blahman @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > does any one get 'Z' and 'S' at the end of some of the game's dialogues?
> ...


I actually get )'s. Just )'s. It's weird.


----------



## azotyp (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Shelleeson @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> a very nice game but i can't believe the clock puzzle is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 solution for clock puzzle is 34 muhahahha


----------



## Jepeto (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(jenngcia @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> What's the currency you won for?Â There are a few puzzles, where I got the answer wrong at least twice, and thus I earned less of those.Â I wonder if it will affect the game later or not (ie Bad ending).Â It made me think of whether to cheat (quit without saving and going back to the same puzzle (which you already know the answer to).



The Picaratas that you won during the game, i assume that let you unlock new content from the bonuss menu in the game, more picarats more content you can unlock i believe. The first thing you unlock is the weekly puzzle download, and there is other two more things to unlock.


----------



## Shelleeson (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(azotyp @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Shelleeson @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > a very nice game but i can't believe the clock puzzle is wrong.
> ...







check again the game is wrong
00:00
00:01
00:02
00:03
00:04
00:05
00:06
00:07
00:08
00:09
01:11
02:22
03:33
04:44
05:55
10:00
11:10
11:11
11:12
11:13
11:14
11:15
11:16
11:17
11:18
11:19
12:22
27*2 = 54 combinations

i may have missed some off the original sheet i wrote it on but this is not the answer that's in game, is it


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Shelleeson @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(azotyp @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Shelleeson @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...



NO
The clock game is not wrong.

It says clearly PM/AM NOT 24:00 clock

And as you know a 12h clock counts from 12:00 back to 12:00

11:59 PM
12:00 AM
12:01 AM

etc...

11:59 AM
12:00 PM
12:01 PM

So There isn't any 0:00, you only have 00:00 in a 24:00 clock sheme (Military clock as stated in the game)
etc...


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Shelleeson @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> a very nice game but i can't believe the clock puzzle is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it though?


11:10
11:11
11:12
11:13
11:14
11:15
11:16
11:17
11:18
11:19

Why should these be counted separately?  It says how many times does it display 3 in a row, the time between 11:10 and 11:19 is just one occurrence of this happening.

But yeah

00:00
00:01
00:02
00:03
00:04
00:05
00:06
00:07
00:08
00:09

^ These times don't exist on a 12 hour clock


----------



## Shelleeson (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> NO
> The clock game is not wrong.
> 
> It says clearly PM/AM NOT 24:00 clock
> ...


ok yes i see where i just went wrong because my earlier answer damn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no wonder my husbands answer was right and mine was wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ok hahahaha


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Shelleeson @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > a very nice game but i can't believe the clock puzzle is wrong.
> ...


Cause it's time passed, so it isn't a one occurrence of the happening, 11:11 is 1 minute later then 11:10 and as you know in a minute alot can happen, And it is a clock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . So, yes it counts


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 11, 2008)

A lot can happen in 30 seconds as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're going to count the 3 numbers again every time the fourth digit changes why not count them again every second when the seconds change? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then the answer would be....um....

Actually lets forget about it


----------



## Shelleeson (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> A lot can happen in 30 seconds as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's peed me off that much i may just delete it


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 11, 2008)

héhé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, does anybody know if you can download extra puzzles through Wi-Fi ?

Also, dunno if i'm correct but if i go on with the info i read the Japanese version has 74 or 75 puzzles, does this include the hidden puzzles as well ? (i bet not) I know there are extra puzzles to be unlocked in the JPN version with a code you only get in when you play the second game)

I found a few hidden puzzles and there all above nr. 110, so i assume there are more then 118 puzzles in this game ?
(Some puzzles may be only unlocked when you play the second game (not out yet in the usa))


----------



## Shinster (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> héhé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. There's a new puzzle available for download every week.

I've downloaded (and solved) WFC puzzle of the week no.1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's fun!


----------



## steveve (Feb 11, 2008)

On the clock puzzle 005...
Whats wrong with 01:00, 02:00, 03:00, etc.

I spent ages trying to do it...and gave up and looked it up. AHHHHHHH!


----------



## Shelleeson (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(steveve @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> On the clock puzzle 005...
> Whats wrong with 01:00, 02:00, 03:00, etc.
> 
> I spent ages trying to do it...and gave up and looked it up. AHHHHHHH!


the combinations of numbers you have put are not in a row as it clearly tells you to do
01:11 is an example of a number in a row


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(steveve @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> On the clock puzzle 005...
> Whats wrong with 01:00, 02:00, 03:00, etc.
> 
> I spent ages trying to do it...and gave up and looked it up. AHHHHHHH!



Those o'clock hours don't match the requirements. You must count only hours that have 3 or more of the same digits in a row. For exameple, 00:00 (four zeros) or 01:11 (three ones). It seems that the digital clock puzzle is one of the most problematics in the game. Almost everyone I know has troubles finding the solution


----------



## steveve (Feb 11, 2008)

I see...maybe i'll actully read the puzzle next time


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(steveve @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> On the clock puzzle 005...
> Whats wrong with 01:00, 02:00, 03:00, etc.
> 
> I spent ages trying to do it...and gave up and looked it up. AHHHHHHH!



1) 01:11
2) 02:22
3) 03:33
4) 04:44
5) 05:55
6) 10:00
7) 11:10
8) 11:11
9) 11:12
10) 11:13
11) 11:14
12) 11:15
13) 11:16
14) 11:17
15) 11:18
16) 11:19
17) 12:22

17 times in AM So you have count PM on top of that

17 in AM + 17 in PM = 34

17*2 = 34


----------



## linFox (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(DjoeNtje @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> héhé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's 120 puzzles to be found in the storyline (both 'hidden' and otherwise), plus 15 more for certain things:
3 each for completing the painting, gizmo, inn rooms, the main storyline, and every other puzzle up to this point (132).
So not including the secret code (don't know what that does for sure, could be puzzles, could not) or Wifi, there's 135.


----------



## Rock Howard (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Outrager @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I'm using my M3SD and some of the sentences will end with a 'w'.
> Like this. w


----------



## JPH (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty fun little game...the puzzles are fairly simple and the cut scenes and such are a nice addition.


----------



## UchihaE (Feb 11, 2008)

how do i solve the WFC puzzle ! elite beat agents heeeeeeeelp !!


----------



## Speed Freak (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> how do i solve the WFC puzzle ! elite beat agents heeeeeeeelp !!



They won't come unless you say HEAAAAAAAAAAAALP!!!


----------



## Joey Ravn (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> how do i solve the WFC puzzle ! elite beat agents heeeeeeeelp !!



"5 boxes to 4" in YouTube. It's a classic


----------



## Popin (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> how do i solve the WFC puzzle ! elite beat agents heeeeeeeelp !!



http://www.learning-tree.org.uk/stickpuzzl...ick_puzzles.htm - 4th one down

Solution here:
http://www.learning-tree.org.uk/stickpuzzl...quares_to_4.htm


----------



## wovva (Feb 11, 2008)

This game is really nicely presented. Should be a hit.


----------



## Rock Howard (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Outrager @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I'm using my M3SD and some of the sentences will end with a 'w'.
> Like this. w


----------



## Jepeto (Feb 11, 2008)

I Found a more complete guide of the game with the 120 puzzles from the story mode solved, its better than the one on gamefaqs, for anyone that is interested in this one. Its made from the japanese version so might be a little different some puzzles.

http://www.gamebrink.com/nintendo-ds/18367...village-guide-1


----------



## ejustin (Feb 11, 2008)

I keep getting the error: Could not read the data. Turn off the power and reinsert the ds card.  Any suggestions?  M3 minisd safe mode no rom trim.


----------



## sueil (Feb 11, 2008)

Beat it a little bit ago. Awesome game is awesome.


----------



## g.crow (Feb 11, 2008)

need help with #45, thx


----------



## Jepeto (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(mars77 @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> need help with #45, thx



Hey read the topic before asking, look my previous post (Number 151)


----------



## beethy (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh wow. 

This game is VERY good! The mood and setting is perfect. The art direction and style is amazing too... and the music!
Then there's the actual content, so many puzzles .. all so different. 

This is one of my favorite DS games now!


----------



## UchihaE (Feb 11, 2008)

help on puzzle 67 anyone ?


----------



## Jepeto (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> help on puzzle 67 anyone ?



People Dont read, look here: http://www.gamefaqs.com/portable/ds/file/936050/47119

or here: http://www.gamebrink.com/nintendo-ds/18367...village-guide-1

for solutions


----------



## berlinka (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(beethy @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> This game is VERY good! The mood and setting is perfect. The art direction and style is amazing too... and the music!
> Then there's the actual content, so many puzzles .. all so different.
> ...



I totally agree with you. I've been playing this the last couple of evenings. I imagined myself in a Midsomer Murders setting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It goes wonderfully with a nice cup of (english) tea...


----------



## UchihaE (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Jepeto @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(UchihaE @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > help on puzzle 67 anyone ?
> ...



well i wish i could put hiragana letters in as the answer to the question or even translate the hiragana word and put that as a answer but guess what ! this version is slightly different (and i did check the site before I posted)

I finally have the solution very different from the japanese one !

for anyone who is interested in solution no 67. the answer is
text me


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 12, 2008)

For those still skeptical,
read my review
http://jackreyes.wordpress.com

Great game!


----------



## furakon (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jepeto @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(UchihaE @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...



How does one put the space in the message?


----------



## 754boy (Feb 12, 2008)

Damn, 11 pages???? Is this game really that good? Time to go try!!!


----------



## Truliche (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Jackreyes @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> For those still skeptical,
> read my review
> http://jackreyes.wordpress.com
> 
> Great game!



Your reviews could use a better structure and better quality as well, I can't believe that, in 2008, you said Halo 2 has brilliant  graphics... the game has horrible graphics.


----------



## Jackreyes (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey...
I think that Halo 2 does have pretty nice graphics,
and to be fair that was my first high spec game I played and reviewed.
I'd only just got Vista
Other than that I think my reviews are perfectly reasonable


----------



## wovva (Feb 12, 2008)

Just to state again how much fun this game is. Brilliant puzzle game, and you feel genuinely intelligent when you solve a tough one.

Loved the wolves and chicks puzzle.


----------



## tarbelly (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone else with an R4 having problems downloading the puzzles?  It gets about halfway for me then quits.


----------



## Jepeto (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(tarbelly @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> Anyone else with an R4 having problems downloading the puzzles?Â It gets about halfway for me then quits.



no problem works fine here. R4 with japan kingston


----------



## jgu1994 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just finished the game, and it was absolutely awesome. I can't wait for the second one. To bad we'll have to wait like a year before it comes out.


----------



## mxavier (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(tarbelly @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> Anyone else with an R4 having problems downloading the puzzles?Â It gets about halfway for me then quits.



Yes, I am experiencing the same problem.  I use an R4 v1.15, with Kingston 2GB "Made in Taiwan" MicroSD.  I've tried formatting the card, and starting the game brand-new.  No luck.


----------



## flipgalrn (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(tarbelly @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> Anyone else with an R4 having problems downloading the puzzles?Â It gets about halfway for me then quits.




Mine is doing the same thing. Funny though I was able to download the puzzle when I first loaded the game now it cuts off half way.


----------



## madnutcase (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone Tell me how to do Puzzle 134? 

Seem to be stuck on that one


----------



## Truliche (Feb 12, 2008)

Try downgrading your firmware, I use 1.12 and the puzzle downloaded fine for me.


----------



## nietz1950 (Feb 13, 2008)

67 was a fun one to solve.  I kept asking myself "Why would they say she is a technophile?"


----------



## samred (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the exact same download play issue, but instead with a G6 Lite. Gah! Any tips or help would be appreciated...


----------



## pkprostudio (Feb 13, 2008)

I have R4 with 1GB Japan Kingston with poor WiFi connection. It worked fine for me. I did it twice too.


PS: 1.15 Firmware


----------



## app1eg (Feb 13, 2008)

i love this game!

btw, how many wifi puzzles are out already?
i only managed to have one downloaded.


----------



## Jepeto (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Jepeto @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(tarbelly @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else with an R4 having problems downloading the puzzles?  It gets about halfway for me then quits.
> ...



The First puzzle downloaded fine, now i get the same problem as you, but i believe its because there is no new puzzle to get... i think


----------



## flipgalrn (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Jepeto @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jepeto @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(tarbelly @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> ...




Actually I've been reading on different forums that others are having the same problems. Even those that have the game cartridge. It must be a glitch...hope they get it fixed.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Otherwise this game is awesome!


----------



## pnut (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(Demi @ Feb 9 2008 said:


> There is a puzzle for download on WiFi already. The classic "make 5 squares into 4" matchbook puzzle. Supposed to be weekly puzzles.



Do you have M3 DS Real?  I don't knwo what I am doing wrong, but when I go there to DL a Weekly Puzzle, it just says it's Downloading but it quits about 80% thru and when it goes back to the menu screen, the "Solve puzzle" is still grayed out.  Any ideas?


----------



## flipgalrn (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(pnut @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Demi @ Feb 9 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > There is a puzzle for download on WiFi already. The classic "make 5 squares into 4" matchbook puzzle. Supposed to be weekly puzzles.
> ...



It's a glitch in the game itself. I have an R4 as well as the game cart.


----------



## pkprostudio (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE(flipgalrn @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jepeto @ Feb 13 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jepeto @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> ...


Yes, I think that is what happened. I downloaded the first one, connected again and it went through just fine, saying that my list is up to date. Now it doesn't work. It must be the server or something like that.


----------



## test84 (Feb 13, 2008)

Doesnt work with DSTT either, same problem as others.


----------



## anime_junkie (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, that was fun. Just finished it. #135 was a doozy. Now off to finish PW:T&T before AJ comes out! Hopefully...


----------



## DS-Dude (Feb 14, 2008)

I love the game, but this basically sums it up:


----------



## jhoff80 (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE(DS-Dude @ Feb 13 2008 said:


> I love the game, but this basically sums it up:



Obviously, neither you or the Penny Arcade guys have finished the game yet.


----------



## xalphax (Feb 14, 2008)

lol. penny arcade rox.


----------



## wovva (Feb 15, 2008)

errr, where is the option to download from wi - fi? I can't find it!


----------



## flipgalrn (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(wovva @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> errr, where is the option to download from wi - fi? I can't find it!




It's on the title screen under bonuses...Finally they fixed the download problem! Can't wait till next weeks puzzle.


----------



## megatron_lives (Feb 16, 2008)

Please, please someone help me! I can't for love nor money, get this to work on my Supercard lite rumble. I'm using the latest firmware and software (V.2.65) and I've tried all the settings others with the regular Supercard lite series have reported working, but no luck!

EDIT: 

I got it working now, It rocks!


----------



## recacer (Feb 16, 2008)

excellent game... just finished this morning.  was getting a bit impatient towards the end so i didnt do much snooping around.

13hr 08min
solved: 82 / 91

so obviously i have some more puzzles to solve as well as find.  here's something of a puzzle for you guys...

are there only 2 people from the original "community" of the village ... flora and bruno?  and all others are, well... you know.


----------



## wovva (Feb 16, 2008)

QUOTE(flipgalrn @ Feb 15 2008 said:


> QUOTE(wovva @ Feb 15 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > errr, where is the option to download from wi - fi? I can't find it!
> ...


Thanks mate - can't figure the wifi one just yet - I'll have another go I think.


----------



## JimmyJangles (Feb 19, 2008)

I was ready to pass this one up as just another minigame/puzzle collection (of which DS already has OVER 9000!) but I'm glad I gave it a chance, I'm loving it so far.

It's weird, cause at it's core it really is just a puzzle collection, but somehow they made them actually interesting.  Thus far I find the balance of story (which is very good) and puzzles to be just right so I don't end up thinking "oh crap, another puzzle"

Now that I think of it though, have there been any "puzzle" collections in the past for DS?  I know there's a million minigame collections, but not sure about puzzles specifically.  At least I don't have any in my rom collection.


----------



## user42 (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE(martin88 @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> Just tried this, working fine on EZFlash IV.
> 
> I like the art style in this game. And the puzzles.



i am also using EZFlash however it's not working for me... any help?? which EZFlash IV client are you using? thanks


----------



## hendu (Feb 28, 2008)

QUOTE(DS-Dude @ Feb 14 2008 said:


> I love the game, but this basically sums it up:



My wife laughed her ass off when I showed her that.  Thank god she finally finished it so I can get my DS back.  Oh wait, my son won't stop playing mario kart so I still won't get it back.  I need 2 more DS's and 2 more R4's and 2 more micro sd cards


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

Finished this the other day....  Great game, I was engrossed from start to end.  Can't wait untill the sequals are translated.  The 3rd one looks good - London in the future!

That last sliding brick puzzle took me aaaages!!


----------



## haplodepatrijn (Nov 26, 2008)

the xms repack (2888)  keeps stopping with loading at  00892 K on my supercard lite micro sd system , rom settings are restart off, trim on, faster gameplay on, dma mode off, ique game off, gba union off, acces cardpatch on, compatibility low on the supercard 2,68 software.  I'm using version eng 184 firmware on the DS. No one ever mentioned this before on the forums.  Anyone one's what i'm missing ?


----------

